# Sweet rain falling on the west Denver Burbs



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

That's all. 

Oh yeah, and keep that automated sprinkler turned off if you got this wonderful rain too. 

Thanks,

-AH

PS.
Keep an eye on the stream gages, might get a spike at Confluence...


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, I was headed to bed last night and just thought I'd check the gauges in hopes that clear creek would come up for an early morning run. No such luck, but confluence was pounding at 3k!! I thought about rounding up some flood lights for a split second.


----------

